# Jigs... swivel or not?



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

When tossing jigs in the surf for trout and pups do you all use a swivel? I haven't been using one but I've noticed my line tends to get pretty twisted up. Depending on the kind of lure I'm throwing it can really helicopter a lot during the cast.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I have fished them both ways, I like the swivel: no line twist, the swivel allows jig to hang perfectly every time, plus gives extra protection from teeth.

I have no difference in catch quantity. It's a personal preference.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Personal preference. Ditto for what fishloser said.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Swivels for sure. I like the extra small Spro swivels for trout and pups. I night fish for trout almost exclusively, and the really small Spro swivels are easier on the tip and guides when casting after you take one to many cranks in the dark.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

When I throw jigs for trout and what y'all call pups, I call rat reds, I use 6# main line with a small swivel connecting to a 20# bite leader 8 - 12" long. I'll retie the mainline to the swivel every hour or couple dozen fish, which ever comes first. The bite leader gets tossed when the jig craps out.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I was taught to NEVER NEVER NEVER use Snap Swivels*

When Trout fishing, and even Spanish Mack Fishing..I do use a 2 foot shot of 15 pound flourocarbon..

Swivels will create a bubble trail... 

If you are getting a lot of line twist, check your roller bearing on that reel...

Plus with the added weight (as little as it may be) it just ain't gonna swim right....

To each his own, but I learned from one of the Best Trout Fishermen on the Planet, and I'll keep doin what he says...Most of the guys that chase them down here, will tell you th same...

JAM

JAM


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I never use any swivels near lures or hooks.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

JAM said:


> When Trout fishing, and even Spanish Mack Fishing..I do use a 2 foot shot of 15 pound flourocarbon..
> 
> Swivels will create a bubble trail...
> 
> ...


The roller is working fine. Should I expect the roller to take the twist out of the line? I really think most of the twist is coming from the helicopter effect on the cast. After a while it seems the twist gets so bad that wind knots are a given.

I'm using a Shimano saros and lately the bail has gotten to where it doesn't always "snap" back into a fully closed position. Could this be making the problem worse? Is there a way to remedy the bail problem? I try to close the bail manually but in the heat of fishing sometime I don't notice that it's not fully closed until I'm reeling in for the next cast.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

if you are letting you bail close "automatically" by reeling in, then it is causing all sorts of line twist. manually closing is the way to go, besides all it is (for me) a habit of slapping the bail then grabbing the handle and workin it in.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Jackalopehunter said:


> if you are letting you bail close "automatically" by reeling in, then it is causing all sorts of line twist. manually closing is the way to go, besides all it is (for me) a habit of slapping the bail then grabbing the handle and workin it in.


Yeah, I try to do that too but this reel has gotten to where it wants to stick in a semi-closed state. Maybe I just need to be more aware and make sure I fully slap it down.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

rocket said:


> The roller is working fine. Should I expect the roller to take the twist out of the line?


No, but a seized roller bearing will create flat spots and cause "Wind Knots" and twist..

Helicoptering lures are ya talking bout mirror lures??

If so, don't try to hammer them, they are only gonna go but so far.. Let the rod do the job.. Adjust your cast to conditions, wind in your face line drive it.. Its gonna go farther then floatin in the air.. 

Another thing could be lure to light for rod...

Hope this helps 

JAM


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

JAM said:


> No, but a seized roller bearing will create flat spots and cause "Wind Knots" and twist..
> 
> Helicoptering lures are ya talking bout mirror lures??
> 
> ...


I've actually noticed the spinning on the cast more with lead heads/grubs. This varies depending on the wind and type of grub I'm using. I think the bail problem might be adding even more twist. I'm gonna take it apart and clean it tonight.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

rocket said:


> I've actually noticed the spinning on the cast more with lead heads/grubs. This varies depending on the wind and type of grub I'm using. I think the bail problem might be adding even more twist. I'm gonna take it apart and clean it tonight.


Helocoptering can happen when the lure is put on the jig head in an offset kind of way. I've had this happen to me many times. Straighten out the grub or paddle tail or what ever you are using and you can fire that lure out in a straight manner.

If you think that the bail is causing line twist MANUALLY close the bail. I do this with every cast regardless of what I am casting lures or bait in bottom rigs.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I will keep these tips in mind. 

I did take the bail apart and clean it. There was a little sand in there and that seemed to be causing it to want to stick in a half closed position (even when closing it manually if I wasn't paying attention). After a few attempts at getting it put back together properly, it is now working better. If you've never taken a bail off and are considering it, be careful. There are springs involved and once they pop out it can take a little while to figure out how they go back in. I learned this the hard way. :beer:


----------

